# Merit Of MCAT 2014



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Any updates !!
:roll::!::woot::?:cool!:


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

On Facebook I read
One guy was informed by demonstrator of anatomy in SIMS that tentative closing merit is 85.2.
And that demonstrator himself visited the uhs admission cell.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

nouman javed said:


> On Facebook I read
> One guy was informed by demonstrator of anatomy in SIMS that tentative closing merit is 85.2.
> And that demonstrator himself visited the uhs admission cell.
> 
> ...



Jazak'ALLAH @nouman for your reply . 
That's great :woot::thumbsup:
Its for MBBS right ?
Because many peeps consider closing merit as final closing merit of BDS . 

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> View attachment 650
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I saw this chart but do you think its authentic ? :roll:


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

maryyum said:


> Jazak'ALLAH @nouman for your reply .
> That's great :woot::thumbsup:
> Its for MBBS right ?
> Because many peeps consider closing merit as final closing merit of BDS .
> ...


maryyu kha apply kia ????????


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Roll number series for different centres in punjab are published in news paper, so by changing the last digit one can know the marks of whole center and later classifieing it is also easy.
So I believe it is authentic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh...so many have above 8oo...how many will apply to med schools in Lahore and these 44k are only from Lahore or whole of Punjab?? And approximately how many will get in??? How many seats are there for government and private separate???


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

aneyk said:


> Oh...so many have above 8oo...how many will apply to med schools in Lahore and these 44k are only from Lahore or whole of Punjab?? And approximately how many will get in??? How many seats are there for government and private separate???


from whole Punjab

- - - Updated - - -



shaheen1100 said:


> maryyu kha apply kia ????????


merit list is not announced yet .


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Total seats for open merit =3069
And this year 950+ students are 1725.
And last year that number was 2374. So it is clear indication for decrease in merit this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyum said:


> Jazak'ALLAH nouman for your reply .
> That's great :woot::thumbsup:
> Its for MBBS right ?
> Because many peeps consider closing merit as final closing merit of BDS .
> ...


Could you tell me what the closing percentage refers to?


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Could you tell me what the closing percentage refers to?


Its the last person's percentage that got admission. Bellow this nobody gets admitted....
If merit is gonna decrease will for private also and how much???


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

aneyk said:


> Its the last person's percentage that got admission. Bellow this nobody gets admitted....
> If merit is gonna decrease will for private also and how much???


Every private medical colleges have different closing merits but very difficult to get that. But those who don't take their own tests and dependent on UHS entry test then surely decrease in their merit ..how much !!! its depend upon that private medical colleges last year merit.

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> Roll number series for different centres in punjab are published in news paper, so by changing the last digit one can know the marks of whole center and later classifieing it is also easy.
> So I believe it is authentic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you provide me that link where you found this merit prediction or your fellow told you ?


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Mcatians2014 group main ek 2nd year mbbs k student ne post kiya tha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

What about 50-50 quota? Starts from this year or next by uhs?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

medcrazy said:


> What about 50-50 quota? Starts from this year or next by uhs?


I'm ready to become an ax-murderer if it gets applied this year.


----------



## umerBT (Apr 5, 2014)

Any news about expected merit???


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Latest news about merit !!!
1st image : Screenshot by Lightshot
2nd image : below


----------

